# another month out. going to start taking my 7th month of clomid!



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

Had the lovely visit from mother nature this morning.  Gutted as I thought this month we had done it as my boobs are throbbing.  But as zita west says its the start of a new month.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.  Symptom spotting is the worst thing


----------

